
Show HN: Backmail – Automated backups for your gmail accounts - backmail
https://backmail.io
======
backmail
I created this after losing couple of custom domain gmail accounts (when the
domains got expired ). This service should help keep an up-todate copy of
gmail backups, incase account is locked or lost.

Would really appreciate some feedback, on whether the service is useful to
you, and if not, why ?

Thanks, OP.

